# Butterfly valve removal



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

i think i read on the b25.net forum that a spec with many mods including "butterfly vavle removal / kept open" made a time of 13 sec........wat i am wonderin is, wat is a butterfly valve?


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

sorry b15.net forum, not 25....hehe


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I beleive the QR25 had dual intake runners, a long and short runner. The long runner for low RPM, short runner for high RPM. The valve switches between runners.

I have a hard time beleiving that simply removing this valve can increase the 1/4 time that much. But that's just me.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Do you have a link to this thread? I'm with Cademetz on this one. Sounds a bit too much, even with "many mods".


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49940&highlight=13second+club
check under the 13 second column and u would see Mikee's spec v mods according to the key below


----------



## Raverjames21 (May 1, 2003)

He had N2O. That helps alot more than the butterfly thing.


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, his mods are:

Intake
Headers
Butterfly Removal
*SLICKS* 
SUspension
Balance Shaft Removal
Race Fuel
*NOS* 

The huge part of his good time is coming from the NOS and Slicks.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Right on... this is called a VIAS by Nissan and has a very limited effect only at RPM in excess of 5000 when it activates.

*I beleive the QR25 had dual intake runners, a long and short runner. The long runner for low RPM, short runner for high RPM. The valve switches between runners.
I have a hard time beleiving that simply removing this valve can increase the 1/4 time that much. But that's just me. *


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There's dyno proof that with bolt ons and everything people lost power by keeping both runners open.

Unless you're running massive nitrous, don't screw with that stuff.


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

icic.......thx fo the inputs


----------

